# Frontier toolbox?? Need one bad!!



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

I have been looking and looking for a toolbox that would fit my 98 Frontier ext-cab, shortbed, 4x4. Problem being, the space between the front of the bed and the wheel-wells in the bed is kind of small. So does anyone know of a brand of toolbox that will fit, a low profile toolbox would be great. Any help would be great.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

not sure what style box you want, but Delta makes a black plastic box that sits on the floor and fits fine, 
http://www.deltastorage.com/product.php?searchStart=0&searchID=4214
it has a 1 pc. lid and only sticks up above the bed about an 1 1/2". I had one in my 87 nissan, they have a steel reinforced lid m my truck is long gone but the box is still alive and in great condition.


----------



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

i just went and bought one from tractor supply made by dee zee that looks great. its not a low profile but has a notch cut out for the wheel well. diamond plate, so i would reccommend it to everyone.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Im looking for the porkchop style ones for a 2005 Frontier. Since the crew cab has a short box, I dont want to eat up the length with a regular toolbox.

These kind fit in the side.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

98FrontiSE said:


> i just went and bought one from tractor supply made by dee zee that looks great. its not a low profile but has a notch cut out for the wheel well. diamond plate, so i would reccommend it to everyone.


Whats the name brand. I think thats the kind im looking for


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Well after searching, trying this dealer and that, I have come to the conclusion I cannot find one for the side when I have a tonneau cover installed. They just arent made for that.

So unfortunatly I will be using a rubbermaid box or the like, and just bungee it to the side using the utilitrack.

Unless someone has the same issue but has found something


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Have you tried fitting the smaller "mini" size truck boxes? Not just ones made to fit the new mid size Frontier. It would take a bit of creativity, but should fit nicely using the Utili-trac. Not sure if anyone still makes or sells minis though. Good Luck, Z


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> Have you tried fitting the smaller "mini" size truck boxes? Not just ones made to fit the new mid size Frontier. It would take a bit of creativity, but should fit nicely using the Utili-trac. Not sure if anyone still makes or sells minis though. Good Luck, Z



Figured something out. I am getting thr Frontier bed divider, and then I went to home depot and found a really good water proof Stanley toolbox. With the bewd divider I will be able to have it flush with the side and then the divider, and not sliding around. Plus then I can remove it when needed.

Just needed some incentive to try something.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Installed the bed divider this weekend. Looks pretty good and very easy to use. Goes all the way to the front if I need the whole bed. And now my tool box doesnt slide around.

If anyone needs a toolbox for the back that fits nice, I got the Stanley Fat Box from home depot. Water prof and you can lock it. Solved my storage space problem for my "truck" stuff


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Finallt got some pics uploaded. Heres my truck tool box idea. Works very well if anyone needs to do this from the lack of storage under the seats and havea tonneau cover


----------

